# Are sprinklers required for an outdoor assembly area under a metal canopy?



## Nearly-Complete (Apr 16, 2019)

If this was enclosed, sprinklers are clearly required: A-2 occupancy with occupant load factor of 15, 1750 square feet, so occupant load of 117 which requires sprinklers per 903.2.1.2.

The architect thinks this does not meet the definition of a fire area. The fire chief does.

I’m in California but it looks like this is model code language:

Ch 2 Definitions:
Building: Any structure used or intended for supporting or sheltering any use or occupancy.

Fire Area: The aggregate floor area enclosed and bounded by fire walls, fire barriers, exterior walls, OR horizontal assemblies of a building. Areas of a building not provided with surrounding walls shall be included in the fire area if such areas are included within the horizontal projection of the roof or floor next above.


----------



## cda (Apr 16, 2019)

Don’t ask me, i hate the definition 

Plus I am for sprinklers


Read this

https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/pavilion-occupancy-sprinklers.25315/


----------



## steveray (Apr 17, 2019)

Sprinklers or some kind of waiver.....The "A" use requirement for sprinklers has nothing to do with construction type...


----------



## Nearly-Complete (Apr 17, 2019)

cda said:


> Don’t ask me, i hate the definition
> 
> Plus I am for sprinklers
> 
> ...



Thank you. That thread has the discussion I was looking for.


----------

